# 5 year certification record keeping



## cheyer (Jan 25, 2013)

Group,

I'm curious what methods you are using to track all your 5 year fire sprinkler cert's within your departments?

Are you using a third party service or an internal program (i.e. Excel)

Is anyone familiar with InspectionReportsOnline.net?

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## midwestFCO (Jan 25, 2013)

We use Emergency Reporting.  There is a section where you enter the service reports and you put in the expiration date.  From there I can run a report (I usually do it monthly) showing all of them that are expired or about to expire.

I have heard about the site you mention (or one similar) and I like the concept a lot.  I am not sure any service providers in our area are using it currently.  Eitherway, I would still have it entered in our system.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok I must be missing the five year

Is it a Nfpa 13 or 25 requirement

If so can you give a section reference


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2013)

Or is it a California only requirement???

Or are you talking about flush requirements???

City of Poway : Requirements for Fire Sprinkler 5-Year Certification Flushing

We require annual inspections, plus comply with 25


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 26, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Or is it a California only requirement???


CDA you nailed it opcorn


----------



## cheyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Midwest.

CDA, five year requirements include FDC backflushing, standpipe flow testing, PRV testing, water storage tank inspection, private hydrant flow testing, etc....all NFPA 25 requirements...CA did amend the FDC backflush requirement to include a minimum of a 5 year backflush....CA has adopted and amended version of NFPA 25 into our California Code of Regulations


----------



## midwestFCO (Jan 28, 2013)

Also, an internal pipe inspection and gauge calibration and/or replacement.

NFPA 25:

5.3.2.1    Gauges shall be replaced every 5 years or tested every 5 years by comparison with a calibrated gauge.

14.2.1    Except as discussed in 14.2.1.1 and 14.2.1.4 an inspection of piping and branch line conditions shall be conducted every 5 years by opening a flushing connection at the end of one main and by removing a sprinkler toward the end of one branch line for the purpose of inspecting for the presence of foreign organic and inorganic material.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes NFPA 25 has requirements for annual semiannual every two years every five years etc. But as far as I know California is the only state that has a " five-year certificate" requirement.


----------



## fireguy (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't forget the smoke detector sensitivity testing requirements in NFPA 72.  And the replacement schedule for replacement of batteries and heat detectors.

Or the NFPA 10 requirements for 5 year, 6 year, and 12 year disassembly and recharges.

Or the NFPA 25 requirements for testing of sprinklers at 10 year intervals or replacement at 10 and 50 year intervals.

We keep a copy if the floor plans for some of the 25 and 72 testing.  We mark the areas that have been tested on the plans.  For pipe investigations and flushing and pipe replacement, we mark the pipe w/our name and the date.  White spray paint and a magic marker works well.   Gauges also  get the magic marker treatment.

There is the Tells system for end users.  It is a system that claims to send monthly reminders by e-mail.  But when they say to clean the Ansul system twice a year, I do not think they know what thay are doing.  They are very generic, referencing generator tests, when there is no generator on site.  the test for emergency lights in a 30 second push the button test.   Too may errors and mistakes, but the basic idea is good.


----------



## beach (Jan 30, 2013)

We use "Alchemy" software to store and manage all of our records, including the 5-year reports. Tracking is done by an inspection database that one of our captains developed.

Alchemy


----------



## cheyer (Jan 31, 2013)

I appreciate the input so far...thanks


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2013)

we just requrest a copy of the inspection report, note it on our computer  based inspection program, and put paper copy in file.


----------



## yosemidwoods (Feb 7, 2013)

Can I get some clarification on the 5 year inspection?  A California 6 floor apartment building with 3 risers going up each of the 3 stairwells with a 2-1/2" hose connection, control valve and waterflow switch on each floor...  Does each system on each floor get a 5 year inspection report? Would the 3 Standpipe/Combo System inspections cover everything?  How many reports are needed here?


----------



## cda (Feb 7, 2013)

Normally one per building


----------



## cheyer (Feb 10, 2013)

Components required to be tested at 5 year intervals would all be tested simultaneously, like CDA said, so one Ca. SFM automatic extinguishing form per building. ( these AES forms, however,  have different sections covering various water based systems, i.e. fire pumps, standpipes, etc.)


----------

